# 633 Squadron



## Royzee617 (May 17, 2005)

This weekend C4 on UK TV ran a two-night list programme on the 'Greatest War Films' it was as usual as much infuriating as it was interesting. This was especially since they nearly every time gave away the ending! Stupid since I had not seen all of them and I bet newbies would have grit their teeth now that the film was spoiled for them.

Anyway some WW2 aviation movies made it in there. One such was 633 Squadron. You can watch what they said by clicking on the link.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 17, 2005)

Good film that, pity the mission was totally unrealistic (I've got 4 of the books)


----------



## Royzee617 (May 17, 2005)

4? I thought they were wiped out except for that irritating scotch git?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 17, 2005)

Only one plane got back, one crew got back through the resistance network and two crews (including Grenville) became prisoners of war in the books


----------

